# Need a Website built? Need a new Logo?



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you need a website or logo for your business or hobby?

Would you like to have your existing website edited?

Want a Forum or Message-board for your site?



Well let me know!!

I can work with you give you what you want without breaking your wallet!
Rates Vary......Basic sites start at $100

Services I offer:

New Website & Logo Design

Website Content Editing

Higher Search Engine Rankings

Banner Design (like those used in signatures and other websites) 

Forum & Message-board Creation


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I can give you $35


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Chad, I hate you..........haha 


Anyone else actually need a Website? Let me help you out!


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm Still designing Websites...........Looking for Business


----------

